# My 'Daily Driver'



## GreenMtnMan

I wanted to try to post some pictures of my 524. I bought my house in 1995, the snowblower came with it. It was a couple years old then. I've had really good luck with it. I've maintained it by the book and it has never failed me. I'll try to get some better shots of it.


----------



## Big Ed

What is buried under the snow there with a hint of yellow?
That your spring time ride? 
Do you blow all the snow on it to keep it warm?


----------



## Eyeboltman

Green I love green !!! We all so have are family reunion in Eden Vermont . I love it up they ! Green  eyeboltman.


----------



## Colored Eggs

I purchased one of them late last year and ended up selling it on ebay for parts. The whole front auger and shaft was blown and it was impossible for me to find the parts due to them not being made anylonger. From me taking it apart I would have loved to been able to keep it running. Its a very solid machine and was worth its weight in just metal.


----------



## GtWtNorth

Big Ed said:


> What is buried under the snow there with a hint of yellow?


Oohh Baby, looks like a mid 60s Continental!, lucky guy.

Paul


----------



## GreenMtnMan

I don't have a whole lot of knowledge on the technical side, but I want to contribute something to the site. I took a few shots Thanksgiving morning. Heavy snow, some people around here still don't have power. A foot of snow on the lawn, settled to 4-5 inches in the driveway. I had to go in first gear, only taking a half bucket at a time. I now think this machine might be a 1990 model.


----------



## 69ariens

GtWtNorth said:


> Oohh Baby, looks like a mid 60s Continental!, lucky guy.
> 
> Paul


late 60's to early 70's ltd


----------



## GreenMtnMan

Actually it was a 1972 Galaxie 500. I bought it in 1989 for $900 and drove it for 22 years. The frame was rusted when I got it. The only way I was able to get it inspected was because my friend ran the garage. When he retired I had to take it somewhere else. They said they had never seen a frame so bad on a car still being driven on the road. There was nothing left on the drivers side behind the passengers side door. You could push your fingers through the bottom of the frame just about anywhere. It was too bad, the interior was mint, I don't think anyone ever sat in the back seat. I sold it to a salvage yard two years ago. I thought I could see tears running from the headlights.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

you got some nasty ice dams going on there. I would look into that.


----------



## Ryan

Your blower is NOT a 90s model. Late 70s, into the 80s for sure. But not a 90s. 90 is when John Deere shot themselves in the arse and outsourced to Murray and Ariens to build their blowers. Ariens built JDs were just fine. Murray built JDs were nothing but a POS. Your machine has JD factory built paint on it so definitely built by JD themselves, so prior to 1990. a good machine to hang onto.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

The engine looks to be the original. If you posted or researched the engines serial number you should have a close idea of when it was made.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

This is on top of the engine:


----------



## GreenMtnMan

I just wanted to add that this engine started on the first pull, having not been run since last winter. I can open the choke all the way quickly and it runs great, no surging.


----------



## Ryan

definitely a keeper.


----------



## dbert

1978, 1988 ?


----------



## Big Ed

Wow, it sure takes you some time to respond, I asked last March about the car. 

Nice little shed you added in the driveway too. 

I always like the JD blowers, they look well made. (thumbsup)


----------



## GreenMtnMan

My brother-in-law worked at the now defunct JD dealer. He bought that machine new around 1990. Yes, I put up a small 20' x 28' shed to keep some of my stuff out of the weather.


----------



## Big Ed

Cedar on the shed?
Nice "little" shed you made.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

The siding is 1x12 native Hemlock. They're cut to 10" wide and nailed on, the 2" strip covers up the seam. Around here its called board & batten.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

I found the operators manual today, there's a page where you can order extra manuals. At the bottom of the page - Prices listed effective until December 1986. The ser. # on the machine is M00524X595895.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

Today I used my Dads' 828 a little bit to see how it matched up to my 524. His is maybe from the late 90's? It goes way too fast in first gear. I like the way the auger stays engaged as long as you hold the traction lever down. It throws the the snow an amazing distance! But I like my little one better, it's made mostly of steel and just seems a lot more rugged.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

Couple things I noticed today while cleaning snow/ ice out. Plastic? bushing on the end of auger cracked. Tiny amount of oil seeping out of head.


----------



## classiccat

GreenMtnMan said:


> Couple things I noticed today while cleaning snow/ ice out. Plastic? bushing on the end of auger cracked. Tiny amount of oil seeping out of head.


I'd be surprised if you had good compression. You can try re-torquing those head bolts to get by for now but you should consider getting a new head gasket, clean-off the carbon and check the valve clearance.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Seriously??? They used plastic bushings in the bucket!?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That's not all that uncommon. Also in the wheel axle bushings too. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## GoBlowSnow

GAH! Even back in the 70s!?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Yup, even back then. In my opinion it's worse on the older machines because they are heavier. My ancient 3 stage Craftsman 1032 is a tank and it had plastic wheel axle bushings. I know that because I ordered greaseable ball bearings to replace them. The bushings are very hard to find if at all.
I think the auger has plastic too but I'm not sure.

I hate plastic, seems cheap but then again I'm working on a 40 year old machine and it's made it this far with them. May not be the original set but then again when my 2009 Troy was handed down to me it's metal wheel axle bushings were worn through on one side and close to it on the other.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

Heading off to the (somewhat) local John Deere dealer tomorrow for the auger bushing. Wish me luck! Any ideas on the torque setting and tightening pattern for the head? Is that done with the engine hot or cold?


----------



## Grunt

GreenMtnMan said:


> Any ideas on the torque setting and tightening pattern for the head? Is that done with the engine hot or cold?


The head bolts are torqued to 200 in/lbs. following the sequence in figure 24 on page 82 of the Tecumseh flat head service manual. 

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## GreenMtnMan

So, 200 in/lbs. would be 16-17 ft./lbs.?


----------



## Grunt

If you don't have an inch pound wrench, then yes, 16 ft/lbs. =192 in/lbs. and 17 ft/lbs. = 204 in/lbs. The bolts are torqued on the engine when cold.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

I bought two of the parts, JD calls them auger bearings. The broken one has been replaced. Checked the head bolts, at 16 ft/lbs they were tight. If I get a head gasket, how is the valve clearance checked? I didn't see anything in the attached Tecumseh manual. The JD dealer did confirm the machine was built in 1989.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

2019, still going strong!!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

524 eh?


----------



## GreenMtnMan

12/19/21 Still going strong.


----------



## Oneacer

I will be trying out my newly restored JD 826 for the first time this year ... I put the taller chute on since this photo ...


----------



## harry398

I want one.


----------

